# conversor de teclado PS2 a AT



## rsetkan17 (Ene 27, 2006)

Se me quemó el teclado AT que tenia y consegui uno PS2, me hace falta que alguien me mande el circuito o la forma como van los cables conectados AT en el teclado PS2, porque la maquina solo soporta teclado AT y no tengo conversor de PS2 a AT.

Muchas gracias


----------



## maunix (Ene 29, 2006)

rsetkan17 dijo:
			
		

> Se me quemó el teclado AT que tenia y consegui uno PS2, me hace falta que alguien me mande el circuito o la forma como van los cables conectados AT en el teclado PS2, porque la maquina solo soporta teclado AT y no tengo conversor de PS2 a AT.
> 
> Muchas gracias



Fijate en

http://www.informaciónnewsindia.com/pinout/pinoutkeyboard.html#3

Te aclaro que hice google "ps2 pinout" y facilmente llegué a este link.

Los foros son para resolver dudas puntuales donde alguien dice que es lo que estuvo haciendo o buscando y pide ayuda al respecto.  Tu solo dices se me rompio mi adaptador, denme el circuito de como se hace...

No demostrar siquiera el mínimo esfuerzo para resolver un problema suele ser mala idea en un foro.

Saludos


----------

